# Got'em Again!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Perfect day Yesterday nice cool weather and light winds from the north. JoanPeterson, Joe Himel and Mike are regular clients but have not been able to get out fishing with me since June so I was glad to see them and had great weather too. Well we started right on the speckled trout put about 15 nice ones in the box. We mad ea couple of moves before finding some nice trout on steady bite. Live Campo shrimp under a cork and the trout were coming in pretty quick. The box was looking good. Things just stopped but a short drift put us right back in the action, with limit full it was time to try the redfish. Well we caught them everywhere I tried but almost all fell under the mark. Out of the 38 reds we caught 36 were released, There will be a lot of nice reds come spring. Great day and box full of fish.Limit: 75 Speckled Trout2 Redfish5 Black DrumCAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURESwww.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice box of fish. No wonder you rather be fishing


----------

